# Poll: 75 % of the Venezuelans support socialism



## Bleipriester (Jul 20, 2017)

Another interesting poll:

"Puebla, Mexico, July 19, 2017 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The majority of Venezuelans believe in a socialist economy, but want the government to be more efficient and promote private investment, a top pollster said Wednesday.

“Most [Venezuelans] believe in a strong, vigorous state [to] establish clear laws for the market,” said Oscar Schemel, the head of polling agency Hinterlaces.

He pointed to the latest Hinterlaces poll, which asked participants if “the best thing for Venezuela is a socialist economic model of production, where various forms of private property exist”.

While three out of four Venezuelans agreed with this statement, 24 percent disagreed, while 1 percent were unsure.

Schemel said the data shows Venezuelans want a socialist state with private investment and a “mixed economy”. He added that Venezuelans believe the state "should be a referee” that directs investment.

"Sixty one percent of the population affirms that the economy must be led by the state, 86 percent think that the government should promote private investment,” he said.

The comments were made during a speech to a meeting of local business leaders in Caracas. The topic of the meeting was how to promote a post-oil economy.

Venezuela’s President Nicolas Maduro has long had a terse relationship with Venezuelan business leaders, though Schemel argued voters want dialogue.

“Seventy eight percent consider that the government's dialogue with businesspeople is more important than with the opposition, and 63 percent distrust the opposition,” he said.

Schemel’s figures were based on new polling data from Hinterlaces, which asked over 1,500 Venezuelans for their views on the state of the economy.

While the majority of Venezuelans said they support socialism, 63 percent of respondents said the government needs to become “more productive and efficient”. Thirty two percent of participants said the current model should “change”.

In another question looking at the fate of state oil firm PDVSA, 74 percent of respondents said they would oppose any proposal to privatise the company. Twenty three percent said they would support such a proposal. Similar results were found for questions dealing with other state enterprises. When asked whether the electricity grid should be privatised, 32 percent of respondents agreed, while 67 percent said they would oppose such a measure. Sixty nine said they would oppose privatising state telecommunications giant CANTV, while 30 percent would be in support."

75% of Venezuelans Support Socialism: Poll


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 20, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Another interesting poll:
> 
> "Puebla, Mexico, July 19, 2017 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The majority of Venezuelans believe in a socialist economy, but want the government to be more efficient and promote private investment, a top pollster said Wednesday.
> 
> ...





> Iraqi officials say President Saddam Hussein has won 100% backing in a referendum on whether he should rule for another seven years. There were 11,445,638 eligible voters - and every one of them voted for the president, according to Izzat Ibrahim, Vice-Chairman of Iraq's Revolutionary Command Council.
> 
> *BBC NEWS | Middle East | Saddam 'wins 100% of vote'*
> news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/2331951.stm


 When you are under a Socialist/Communist/Fascist/Marxist/Progressive/Liberal regime, you fear for your life and will say what ever is necessary to not be SHOT ON SIGHT.  This socialist poll is just as much BS and the votes for Saddam.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 20, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Another interesting poll:
> ...


independent pollster.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 20, 2017)

If the poll is accurate, then Venezuelans deserve everything they are getting.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 20, 2017)

Of course they do. They want free stuff.

If hogs could vote, they would always vote for the guy that brings the food. Even if he's the guy who will slaughter and eat them later.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 20, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Still don't have a clue about polls, huh?  Why did HRC poll to win, but lost the most states and the election?  Polls are worthless.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 20, 2017)

An independent poll in Venezuela?  Now that's a joke, right?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 20, 2017)

The Venezuelans will not give up socialism.  What they want is not to run out of other people's money.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jul 20, 2017)

You see how human nature works.  They have been raised, educated and groomed to believe that capitalism is bad and only state owned, run and driven economic theories work.  Like alot of Canadians who are fed bs from the RCMP and their pals, they are poorly informed and even less curious to understand the facts.  State owned patsies who think it's cool to point at our neighbours to the South and laugh, meanwhile, the joke is on us.

I heard this story from one of the preachers I listen to.  Stalin was being interviewed by some Western media at a restaurant and was asked "do you not fear that your people will rise up against you".  He ordered the owner of the restaurant to fetch him a chicken, he mercilessly stripped the bird of it's feathers, plucking it to it's skin as it screamed and tried to get away from Stalin.  After some time he put the bird down and had some food in his hand, the bird came and was nestled in his arms as it ate.  He asked "does that answer your question?"

Citizens who aren't free and are fed b.s about free markets and liberty are simply dependent little subjects of the state.  They can watch their society collapse in front of them, and be persecuted, left with nothing and they will desperately seek out their tormentor for food.  Partly out of indoctrination, partly out of lack of options, their own Will, or even risk of harm.  Stockholm Syndrome on caffeine.

Sad.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 20, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


What about the "opposition´s" 98 % referendum result? And if it is such a regime, why can they openly make a unofficial referendum?

The Venezuelans have made certain experiences with capitalism:
Venezuela: Development of the minimum wage 1995 - 2013


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 20, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> You see how human nature works.  They have been raised, educated and groomed to believe that capitalism is bad and only state owned, run and driven economic theories work.  Like alot of Canadians who are fed bs from the RCMP and their pals, they are poorly informed and even less curious to understand the facts.  State owned patsies who think it's cool to point at our neighbours to the South and laugh, meanwhile, the joke is on us.
> 
> I heard this story from one of the preachers I listen to.  Stalin was being interviewed by some Western media at a restaurant and was asked "do you not fear that your people will rise up against you".  He ordered the owner of the restaurant to fetch him a chicken, he mercilessly stripped the bird of it's feathers, plucking it to it's skin as it screamed and tried to get away from Stalin.  After some time he put the bird down and had some food in his hand, the bird came and was nestled in his arms as it ate.  He asked "does that answer your question?"
> 
> ...


What you guys don´t understand is that there is no form of government that is bad or good per se. Your Stalin fairy tale only shows that it is you who have been educated against Socialism. Most of the capitalist countries are poor, poor places with many suffering people and a few party people. The best for Venezuela is certainly not the rule of some capitalists who create food shortages to blackmail the country. Those are criminals and after they stripped the chicken off its feathers they throw it away.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 20, 2017)

Jesus Christ, you really can't fix stupid, can you.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 20, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jesus Christ, you really can't fix stupid, can you.


Hence Jesus will probably not post a reply, let me ask instead what that is supposed to mean.


----------

